

US Senate Debate on Patriot Act Extension - clsec
http://www.c-span.org/video/?326227-1/us-senate-debate-nsa-surveillance&live

======
clsec
currently in recess. they will return for vote in one hour at 6pm EST.

------
jchrome
This needs more upvotes..

